# T shirt printers - Glasgow area



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone knows of any reasonable one? I'm needing 10 polo shirts done for next Thursday as I've left it typically late! :wave:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Think I found one going to try mortons. Not the roll folk...


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

There was a great wee place down at the Barra's I used for such an occasion but it's been a long time since I was there so don;t know if it still is there or not but it is round from Bill's tool store in the road toward the back of the barrowland Ballroom


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

There's a place on Paisley Rd on the same block as The Grand Old Oprey which do corporate wear. Can't remember what it's called though.


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Superlogo in Edinburgh are brilliant and cheap as chips, I think that they deliver to. I managed to get Stag t-shirts ordered on a Tuesday ready for the Thursday, worth a punt. Search them on google.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Found it on street view. It's called Mono Print http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...=UlZunqDvEW0rHhYaaKTfhw&cbp=12,41.72,,1,-0.33


----------



## Baz xp800 (Feb 14, 2010)

R and D Milller in Bishopbriggs, used then loads of times for staff uniforms when I worked in retail.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Cheers guys will look into it. Think I've got one at 15 a piece for polo shirts by playing quotes off each other!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Spoony said:


> Cheers guys will look into it. Think I've got one at 15 a piece for polo shirts by playing quotes off each other!


OUCH!!! Speak to Bristol Embroidery my last polo shirt was £12 embroidered not printed :thumb:


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

spitfire said:


> There's a place on Paisley Rd on the same block as The Grand Old Oprey which do corporate wear. Can't remember what it's called though.


I know the place...He only does thermal printing, eg, transfers.
I use punchcraft in cumbernauld for all my workwearwww.punchcraft.co.uk.........Dont know if they could do them in a week but give them a call...Ask for Trisha...01236 734222

Steve


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Stuart there is a place in Dumbarton across from The Stags Head.

You about tomorrow as I got a Jaguar coming in.


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

try suresafe www.suresafe.co.uk

guy to speak to is robert odonnell decent guy and i'm sure he'd see you right


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Dougster said:


> Stuart there is a place in Dumbarton across from The Stags Head.
> 
> You about tomorrow as I got a Jaguar coming in.


Believe it or not they are going to do it, the shoop with Sprint Plumbing? My bro's wifes dad owned it but their t shirt printing machine is broke, however they are outsourcing the text and then going to heat press the numbers on for 15quid a shirt including supplying a polo shirt. Got samples in tonight, great quality.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Bring us one for a look. I may get a few.


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

dont mean to sound negative but 15 quid a shirt seems bloody dear.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Have you checked the link you posted Rob?

I aint seen Spoony's sample yet and don't know what they are for. (I am aware he is in The Waterloo Bar blow football team though.........) 

I'd be looking for a lower quality shirt as mine would certainly be getting a wee bit dirty cause that's the way I like it.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

GlasgowRob said:


> dont mean to sound negative but 15 quid a shirt seems bloody dear.


Its Polo Shirts we are getting, T-Shirts would have been hellishly dear. That includes name and number on back and text printing on front. Think its a fairly reasonable price with all that.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

spoony my gf`s dad does this stuff too. he does all sorts. pm me if your interested. he is based in glasgow 5 mins from town centre


----------

